#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Словарь >  > > >  >  >  Пути и плоды

## Samvega

Как будет на пали "пути и плоды" (путь и плод). Есть ли устойчивый термин? Маггапхала (достижение, реализация плода пути) вроде не подходит. Спасибо.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Маггапхала (достижение, реализация плода) вроде не подходит.


Почему? Magga - путь, phala - плод.

----------


## Secundus

> Как будет на пали "пути и плоды".


я не знаток пали, но может так: phutti i plodhi ?  :Frown:

----------

АртёмМ (26.10.2015), Влад К (28.11.2013), Нико (21.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

Маггапхала это правильно.

----------

Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Топпер- (02.07.2013)

----------

